# Antique Mirror Install to Fireplace surround



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

This is today install of our french antique mirror glass to a private residence in Lincoln Park Illinois.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the look, not something you see everyday.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> I like the look, not something you see everyday.


It's something I see everyday, this is a small job in comparison to most that I do.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that opens a whole other level of wow. I bet you are a wet dream to a designer in your area. Great stuff man.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks really neat, so is it a treatment on the backside of the glass?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

RCP said:


> That looks really neat, so is it a treatment on the backside of the glass?


Yes, I start with straight glass (aka float glass), then I polish it, rinse it, apply a tinning agent (it sensitizes the glass to allow metals to attach), then I rinse again and then apply silvering chemicals - NOTE: while the silvering is attaching and turning it into a mirror, I arrest areas causing them to stop silvering, i do this with chemicals). Once I toss in the chemicals it causes a reaction making the mirror to instantly to look old. Once I have done this I once again rinse the NOW mirror and back it with mirror backing paint and what I get is a instantly old mirror. I invented all the machines and tools that I use in my shop to make these large mirrors and in most cases make fresh silvering chemicals daily (as needed).

While many on here probably think right now that I am nuts to leave 23 years of faux to do this I will say this. I am a 3rd generation mirror designer, I was taught the process when I was little and didnt want to do it insted I took onto painting. About 7 years ago I was on a job and the lady said I need to find a source for antique mirror glass and I looked at her and said, "I can do that for you". She passed and hired a company out of TX, while she was waiting out the mirror to come in I figured what will hurt to make a mirror for that space anyway to see what she thinks. So I did and when she saw it she said, I love your faux but this is extreamly unique this could be a business! I laughed and told her $1000 for the mirror and she bought it.... hmmmmmm..... that was 20 sf of mirror for $1000 or $50 per sf. That got me thinking that maybe I should add it on. It wasnt long and every job was getting something done by me. In fact I did a lot of mirror (more then faux at times). When the economy changed in 2007 I decided to take the mirrors to the next stage and quit faux all together. Let me tell you it was the best thing I have ever done. I am everywhere on the net, you cannot type in antique mirror glass in google and not find me! My website gets 10,000 unique hits per month and I am never not busy doing something. If you were to ask me 7 years ago do you think you would switch from faux to mirrors, I would of laughed.... Funny how things change...

Here is a job that I did everything and designed the entire set up. The mirror surround is Medium Antique however the mirror in the center of the frame is clear (normal mirror), the frame is made by me and finished by me. I found the sconces in a antique auction for $10 each and cleaned them and had them re-wired, the dresser is just that a dresser which has a light antique finish to it and the marble top was something that the homeowner ordered.


----------

